# E- FREE IS FOR ME



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Just ran the first full tank of Eythanol FREE fuel through the Brute. Definatley a noticable difference. Runs alot smoother and doesnt have that poping sound out the exaust. idles smooth right away also. bike just runs better. Ive tried some of the E- killers like Lucas and Sentry, and didnt really notice anything differnt with how the bike ran or sounded. IMO it is deffianatley worth the price per gallon over regular Eythanol fuel. at least i think im not crazy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not surprising, you should have been running premium anyway.... brutes dont like 87. At least the carbed ones dont.

We've had lengthy discussions on it before, they are here floating on the forum somewhere.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea man, ethonal free gas makes EVERYTHING better lol well mostly older things or carbed. I run it in my truck, four wheeler, dirt bike, lawn mower, etc.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jason where did you find it at and how much a gallon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Around here it's about $0.20 more per gal. But the store that had it (was local) just sold out to some towel heads. Won't be getting my business anymore.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

lil tonka, i got it at the gas station on sr-70 and lakewood ranch blvd. next door to the kauffman tire , where ya met me with the tires. i believe it was between $3.90 and $4.00 a gallon a couple weeks ago. its a seperate stand-alone pump . one side is eythanol free and the other side is 110 oct race fuel.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

yeah, just seems like the bike likes it better. seems to run smoother even better than 93 oct with the eythanol killer added. but again, could just be me.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I only run Premuim in mine. My Brute is an Ethanol free zone!! Don't use it in ANY of my small engines either, nor in my wife's Highlander. I use it in my work truck as that is what the owner wants but OTW, keep that ethanol away from me!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I find that if I run eth-free in my truck I get between .5 and 1 whole mpg better. Usually close to 1mpg better.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What are y'all using for ethanol killer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> What are y'all using for ethanol killer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


ethanol FREE gas is what your looking for i think?? But if not, there is some stuff at my local cycle dealer that is called "Star Tron" Fuel Treatment and its supposed to help kill ethanol.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ive used a few of them in my former mudpro and in the brute. honestly did not notice much of a difference in running performance as i did immediatley with the straight E- free fuel by its self. but i will say alot of my buddies that have lawn businesses, use and swear by Sentry. i think thats how its spelled. i tried it and no differnce in the brute. just based ony experiance though.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

What octane is the e-free y'all are getting? I think all we can get around here is 87. My Brute doesn't like 87. I could mix 1/2 110 & 1/2 E-Free but at $10 a gal. for 110 that would be a $30+ tank of gas.

BFWDP


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah its 87 here, that's all they get that's E-Free.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive never heard a wheeler not like e-free lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute's dont like 87 octane, the carbed ones anyway, e-free or not.... VTwin w/ dual carbs just needs premium to run right.... again, we've covered that in length before.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hc pistons and a 6° key don't help matters either...lol

BFWDP


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

The QuickTrips around here have 91 octane that is ethanol free listed as "Premuim". They also have an 87 octane. The ethanol they sell is listed at 90 octane.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure it's E-Free? Everyone sells "Premium"


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Our 93 non ethanol gas is 3.87 a gallon not bad up here. Most of the Co-Op's carry it I know all 3 of ours have it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cant find one close to me so i'm sol on that.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The only E Free gas around here is 93 octane and it's about .20 higher a gallon than regular 93.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Are you sure it's E-Free? Everyone sells "Premium"


Yeah, there is a law here that it must be labeled as ethanol if it is a mixture. The 'Premium' at the QTs is just dinos....


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

price per gallon as of 2/28


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wideawakejake said:


> price per gallon as of 2/28


wow thats crazy!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow it would cost more to ride then hauling it there to ride.lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yup. thats for sure. just runs so good with it. one thing i am curious about though..... is gas treated with 10% or less Eythanol really that bad for engines? i guess i mean , will it shorten the life of the motor? i have talked to a few motor heads and they say its terrible for motors, especially smaller ones. does it actually cause pre mature break down of any internal parts or fuel systems. because if that is true, than filling up for a weekend of riding hard would be worththe way higher price, i would think. any hard knowledge on this? :confusion::confusion:

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

i appalogize if this has been covered already. im checkin this thing on the run like ussual, so cant search


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, it's especially bad for rubber, and paper i.e. gaskets and hoses.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

wideawakejake said:


> yup. thats for sure. just runs so good with it. one thing i am curious about though..... is gas treated with 10% or less Eythanol really that bad for engines? i guess i mean , will it shorten the life of the motor? i have talked to a few motor heads and they say its terrible for motors, especially smaller ones. does it actually cause pre mature break down of any internal parts or fuel systems. because if that is true, than filling up for a weekend of riding hard would be worththe way higher price, i would think. any hard knowledge on this? :confusion::confusion:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------
> 
> i appalogize if this has been covered already. im checkin this thing on the run like ussual, so cant search


This is true!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Shoot it is 4.70 a gallon here for that 90 non e gas....I am gonna try it to see if there is a noticeable diff but I do think I am gonna start running it in the 300 regardless with it being carb


----------

